# Here Goes, My new garage build



## Stezz

After months of contemplating having a garage built, I've decided now's the time to get it built.

So I've decided to have a 24' 3" x 12' 5" Prefab job done instead of building it myself due to time constraints.

So here we are after the 1st day and my back, arms, knees are killing me today.



















Trying today to get the ground prepared for the garage base (as my labourer has done a moonlight flit) and have dug the holes for the 50/50 gate that's going down the side of the house (which a carpenter friend is building for me).

All the flags, sand, cement and hardcore arrived yesterday, delivered by a driver who obviously never got his oats the night before as he was in a really foul mood:lol:










I'm just waiting for another skip and waiting for the scrap metal merchants to remove the metal shed.

So that's it at the moment, more updates to follow.:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Looks like a worthwhile project, and im interested in following this thread:thumb:. Guess theres lots of hard work ahead, but you'll soon forget all that once its complete.

Why not post your next planned stage in advance, then folk could offer advice if needed. 

Good start:thumb:


----------



## Stezz

*End of day 2* (and boy am i knackered)

The day got off to a slow start as the skip people said they would be here between 10-10:30 but didn't turn up till gone 12

we've managed to remove the turf where the base will go and found that whoever put the original concrete down, has just put flags down on a one inch base of concrete,followed by a one inch layer of concrete on top of the flag, Hence the ripped up flags at the top of the picture.










5 o'clock has come round and we've both had enough.

Tomorrows jobs will be just removing the last of the buried flags, removing the concrete from the edges and digging a trench to at least 6-8 inches to give the tied in concrete a bit of strength, then give the ground a rake to level it all off so all being well, the new concrete can be delivered on Monday.

By the way, if anyone has any use for the perspex pictured, there is about 3 sheets of 6x5' free of charge if you collect it


----------



## cleancar

watching with interest , how much is the prefab setting you back ?


----------



## Stezz

cleancar said:


> watching with interest , how much is the prefab setting you back ?


From Nucrete, £3160 for the 24' by 12.5' but i'm having a 3.5' side door as well. They have offered me 10% discount if I place an order before the end of August:thumb:


----------



## cleancar

thats not bad at all


----------



## The Doctor

You will be very happy with a nucrete garage. The only complaint i had was the wooden bits are poor quality wood and quickly rot if you dont keep on top of them otherwise they are very well built. Mine came with a Cardale garage door as standard as well and my friend who fits garage doors said they are one of the best.


----------



## Stezz

*End of day 3*

Not a lot has happened today due to the weather, but I've now cleared all the flags and bricks and then gave the yard a quick tidy up.

In the afternoon, I popped over to Wicks to get some timber for the shuttering then popped in to the local electrical suppliers for some armoured cable, 5 strip lights and 6 double sockets.


----------



## 47p2

Why have you left a concrete slab in? Are you planning on adding to it for your floor?

I would remove it and start from scratch, that way you will have a good base and less likely problems a few years down the line


----------



## ryand

Coming along then, should be good.


----------



## mattsbmw

that looks like hard work, but the results will be worth it


----------



## Stezz

47p2 said:


> Why have you left a concrete slab in? Are you planning on adding to it for your floor?
> 
> I would remove it and start from scratch, that way you will have a good base and less likely problems a few years down the line


We thought about the slabs moving, but we dug a trench down the sides of the slabs just to find out how thick the concrete is. Luckily, the concrete is 4 and a half inches thick on a good base of hard core. So we are going to use 12 inch rebar to tie both slabs together, then use another 3 inch of concrete on top of that, so that should be more than adequate to take the weight .


----------



## Benji471

Great work look forward to see how this goes, hope it all goes well.


----------



## ant_s

Interesting so far, looking forward to seeing it built, trying to think how big that space is lol. Will hopefully be able to build myself a nice decent sized garage soon.


----------



## Stezz

Funny you should say that. Everyone that sees this always say "hell! that's going to be massive!":lol:

But my car is 16.2' long which will hopefully leave me in the region of 8' of space left to put in cupboards, garden equipment and a motorcycle.


----------



## ant_s

lol yeah but it's surprising how much space is _needed_ on a garage build lol. If your doing something may aswel do it right and make sure you have enough space  lol


----------



## Stezz

Sorry for the lack of updates over the last couple of day's, but I've had the tree roots from hell to tackle

Anyway, the shuttering has now been put in place and the damp proofing laid down.

In the morning, the rebar will be dropped in as will the conduit for the armoured cable. All this has to be done before 10am tomorrow as the concrete lorry is coming

I forgot to take pics today


----------



## Stezz

Well, that's the base done.










Just got to wait now for the garage as I haven't had a delivery date yet

I don't want to lay the new driveway and patio yet as I don't want the garage delivery guys to scratch it.


----------



## Stezz

Ok, more updates.

Had a delivery date for the garage, 28th September

As it's going to be another 4 weeks for the garage to arrive, I decided to start the flagging. So as we've had a few days of good weather so on we cracked.

This was after the first day, all rubble removed and the ground compacted.










Second day:



















I haven't taken any photo's today but just managed to lay a few more flags plus the timber posts for the new gates.


----------



## Cupar

LeadFarmer said:


> Looks like a worthwhile project, and im interested in following this thread:thumb:. Guess theres lots of hard work ahead, but you'll soon forget all that once its complete.
> 
> Why not post your next planned stage in advance, then folk could offer advice if needed.
> 
> Good start:thumb:


Nice avatar. Do you use a matt polish on your bonce?


----------



## Benji471

Looking great keep us updated.


----------



## Stezz

Ok, the drive and the patio areas are almost complete

The 60/40 gate was hung today by my carpenter friend and it looks good.




























Rang Nucrete at the weekend to see if I could get the garage any earlier, but looks like I have to wait another 12 days


----------



## ant_s

Only another 5days now til it get's delivered?


----------



## Stezz

Yep can't wait:thumb:

All the jointing between the flags has now been done using resin based jointing mortar. it's expensive but it will out last a standard mortar mix.(apparently)

This is not where I bought it from but here is some info just in case anyone is interested.http://www.pavingexpert.com/jointing12.htm


----------



## ant_s

Make sure we get loads of pics


----------



## mdk1

Looks good, 
How wide is the Gap between you house and fence, were the gate is?
Just looks narrow from the photo's.


----------



## Ryan_W

mdk1 said:


> Looks good,
> How wide is the Gap between you house and fence, were the gate is?
> Just looks narrow from the photo's.


Hopefully wide enough to get a car through it.... :lol:


----------



## Stezz

The gap between the 2 posts is 7' 5" and my car is a touch under 6' 5" from wing mirror to wing mirror. So if I fold the mirrors in, I will have plenty of room without the risk of hitting my mirrors as I'm driving up the driveway.


----------



## vfr

Stezz said:


> The gap between the 2 posts is 7' 5" and my car is a touch under 6' 5" from wing mirror to wing mirror. So if I fold the mirrors in, I will have plenty of room without the risk of hitting my mirrors as I'm driving up the driveway.


Not quite as easy reversing out though? Although it doesn't look like there is any alternative for making it wider.


----------



## Stezz

vfr said:


> Not quite as easy reversing out though?


Thank god for front & rear park assist:lol:


----------



## uzi-blue

Cant wait for the next instalments. Nice job


----------



## Stezz

As the skip has finally been taken away, I'd thought I'd drive up the driveway to see how tight it is. I had to fold the mirrors in even though I had a little room.

Here is a couple of pics with the car on the base just to get an idea of size.

The car is parked in the centre of the base, but you can get an idea of how wide it is.










In this one, it's roughly 8' from where the base will be up to the front of the car.
Not forgetting that the car is in the middle of the base, so there could be a couple more feet on top of that.


----------



## ianFRST

perfect size mate  look forward to seeing the end results


----------



## Stezz

Yeeeeeeeeee, they've been total installation time 3 hours.


























































Next priority job is to pack in a couple of the panels due to the base not being completely flat and then deal with the wooden weather strip running along the entrance.

Just hope it stays dry enough to get these sorted


----------



## [email protected]

Looks good mate you going to insulate it ?


----------



## si hoc

nice one mate looks very smart


----------



## AboveFunction

Cracking garage! 

Can't wait to move in the new year - a garage is all I ask for


----------



## ant_s

That is one ace garage, a really decent size. 

You going to insulate and board the inside? Also where the roof meets to wall's will that get closed up to keep the draught out?


----------



## PaulN

I'm really enjoying these garage build threads. 

Cracking work mate. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Great quick build looks good


----------



## Stezz

The garage will be timber framed then boarded with insulation in between the wall and boarding, as will the roof.

My builder chum is coming over on Thursday to advise on the building of a timber frame and he will drop off some liner for the walls.


----------



## ant_s

Sounds good mate, if I was closer i'd say I could come give you a hand (i'm a dryliner) so the lining/frame and boarding would be something I could help with.


----------



## Stezz

Cheers any way buddy:thumb:

It's going to be a couple of weeks yet before I can get stuck into the wood work, as we are currently stripping a kitchen and bathroom, so I reckon all the junk is going to end up in there for now.


----------



## liam99

Looking good and nice size.


----------



## Bkjames

Looks very smart mate


Brian


----------



## DMH-01

Looks good buddy.


----------



## nick.s

Looks good fella 

Daft question, how are the concrete sections attached to the floor?


----------



## Stezz

They are not attached to the base.

I did ask the fellow while he was putting them up and he said that I will need to put down a mortar fillet along the bottom of the panels and along the wooden weather strip of both doors.


----------



## Stezz

Sorry about the lack of updates on this thread, but unfortunately we are trying to get the house done (new kitchen, bathroom and new wooden flooring)before Christmas so the garage has taken a back seat for now.

I can say that I now have power and lighting in the garage but it has yet to be boarded out and insulated. The way it's going, it looks unlikely that it will be ready for use (properly) this side of Christmas


----------



## Stezz

UPDATE:

nearly a year on:doublesho and I have finally managed to get the gar in the garage after the buliders have finished using it as a workshop.

as you can see, there's loads of room to work around the car.



















Got my cupboards up for all my detailing gear










and three lots of racking for all the other stuff from the house










the garage is now water tight, so the next job will be sealing and painting the floor.


----------



## nuttynil

Great build


----------



## 1984clg

Fantastic!


----------



## jlw41

Looks great fella! :thumb:


----------



## a1diamond

Looks fantastic you should be well proud of your achievements:thumb:

Car looks fantastic also what year is it?


----------



## Stezz

It's a 2004 X Type Sport


----------



## a1diamond

Stezz said:


> It's a 2004 X Type Sport


I have a saloon in blue met but that Red is something else


----------



## Stezz

Cheers Fella:thumb:

Didn't go out to buy that car, I went out to buy a Beemer 3 series, but sitting in the sea of blue, black and silver cars was this salsa red X type, so came home with this


----------



## TonyG

*Need a help*

Hi Stezz, we looking to buy tge concrete garage from NUCRETE ..and looking for advice if they are good? Really importent is.your opinions.we gonna use it more for a storage and spear room..we still don't know if the wood or concrete will be better..looking forward to hear from you.thank you.


----------



## TonyG

Hi Stezz, we looking to buy tge concrete garage from NUCRETE ..and looking for advice if they are good? Really importent is.your opinions.we gonna use it more for a storage and spear room..we still don't know if the wood or concrete will be better..looking forward to hear from you.thank you.


----------



## simon1969

very nice mate


----------



## Stezz

TonyG said:


> Hi Stezz, we looking to buy tge concrete garage from NUCRETE ..and looking for advice if they are good? Really importent is.your opinions.we gonna use it more for a storage and spear room..we still don't know if the wood or concrete will be better..looking forward to hear from you.thank you.


Blimey, this a thread from the past

Nucrete did a good job on mine, the only issue I was warned about was the wood they used for the fascias, if they are not protected they will rot quickly.

The Cardale up and over door is one of the best on the market so no worries there and they have a few optional extras you can add to it.


----------



## dandam

Stezz said:


> Blimey, this a thread from the past


Any updates then ? :thumb:


----------

